# US Seedbank (medical)?



## deadkndys (Sep 14, 2014)

So I came across a website claiming they sell "souvenir" seeds for MMJ  patients (they are based in Michigan). Has anyone used them before? Seems like they have a wide  selection on seeds.

hXXp://www.purealtitude.co/#!seed-menu/c4mg


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2014)

the last seed bank I remember being in the US was Elite Genetics and they got popped. Pretty sure it's still illegal to own or sell Cannabis seeds in the US. Especially once you use the Federal Postal System to ship them across State lines.  I would be careful.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2014)

I have not used them. But most (all maybe) seed company's say they are for souvenir only.  Good luck, maybe they are great.


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't think they ship out of State. From their site:** If you are a Michigan Medical Marijuana Caregiver or a Patient and you would like to order, please click on the seed bank in - take form. fill out the form, and submit the information to our office. Someone will contact you within 24 hours. *


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 14, 2014)

i have not first time hearing about them but i have browesed the cali connection and the names and prices are the same as purealtitude


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 14, 2014)

It's possible they drop ship from one of the banks across the border.


----------



## deadkndys (Sep 14, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I don't think they ship out of State. From their site:** If you are a Michigan Medical Marijuana Caregiver or a Patient and you would like to order, please click on the seed bank in - take form. fill out the form, and submit the information to our office. Someone will contact you within 24 hours. *


I emailed them and they say they do ship out of state as MI accepts other states  mmj recs. 


As far as shipping goes couldn't they use DHL,fedex,ups etc. as they are private companies?


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 14, 2014)

Federal law still says it's illegal to ship across state line whether you use USPS, FedEx or the Pony Express. LOL

Still, the states are doing what they want so I suppose it's possible.

I have seen several seedbanks just over the CA border from MI that claim no driver's license needed to buy seeds. So, I imagine it's pretty loose right there.

If this seller is close, they could literally jump across the border and grab the seeds, bring them back and ship them. Pretty funny, really. Think how much easier it is to smuggle seeds than it was to smuggle the pot years ago.


----------



## bozzo420 (Sep 14, 2014)

attend any of the many conventions around the state and all the seed sellers will be there. lots of time they will toss in freebees to get you to buy theirs. competition always brings the price down. I went to one and gave a couple of pops to guys parked next to me. They were sellers and tossed me a 5 seed pack for being a good neighbor. KARMA for sure.  cross between Chemdog and the sugar.


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2014)

deadkndys said:


> I emailed them and they say they do ship out of state as MI accepts other states  mmj recs.
> 
> 
> As far as shipping goes couldn't they use DHL,fedex,ups etc. as they are private companies?



They could but being a UPS driver myself I know it's still illegal on a Federal level.  2 months ago my Center intercepted a box full of buds coming from Florida to my area in Jersey.  I saw the box and it had been opened and it wreaked of Dank.  They had put a couple dryer sheets in the box but that didn't help.   Just be careful.  I remember being paranoid for weeks after Elite got popped because I had just gotten an order from them and was worried LEO would be paying me a visit.


----------

